# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  دانشجوی انصرافی

## aytan

سلام.
من یک بار رشته آزمایشگاه تبریز روزانه قبول شدم ولی چون علاقه ای نداشتم بهش ادامه ندادم و ترم دو انصراف دادم .
الان رشته مامایی روزانه ارومیه قبول شدم 
ولی دارم برای پزشکی میخونم ک دوباره شرکت کنم
سوالم اینکه اگه بازم انصراف بدم میتونم پزشکی روزانه بخونم یا نه 
و اینکه پزشکی پردیس با پزشکی روزانه از لحاظ شغلی و مدرک تفاوت داره یا نه 
ممنون از پاسختون

----------


## Suky98

دوبار انصراف از روزانه ...
باعث محرومیت میشه . . . .
منم انصرافی روزانه هستم . . .
ببین تو اگر انصرف بدی برای بار دوم از روزانه . . .
کلااااا رشته های روزانه رو نمیتونی دیگه هیچوقت ثبت نام کنی

----------


## telma_alen

> دوبار انصراف از روزانه ...
> باعث محرومیت میشه . . . .
> منم انصرافی روزانه هستم . . .
> ببین تو اگر انصرف بدی برای بار دوم از روزانه . . .
> کلااااا رشته های روزانه رو نمیتونی دیگه هیچوقت ثبت نام کنی


مطمعنی؟؟

----------


## Suky98

بله مطمعنم . . 
توی نت سرچ کنی هم هست
من حتی آموزش پرورش هم رفتم و پرسیدم

----------


## aida..

سلام شرمنده شما اول ترم دوم انصراف دادین یا دو ترم رو کامل خوندین بعد از دانشگاه سراسری انصراف دادین؟

----------


## Suky98

بله
در واقع سه ترم کامل خوندم . . 
ولی دوترم هم کافیه....

----------


## aida..

> بلهدر واقع سه ترم کامل خوندم . . ولی دوترم هم کافیه....


نمیشه فقط یک ترم بخونیم؟

----------


## aida..

شما 2ترم کامل خوندین یا از اولش انصراف دادین؟

----------


## Suky98

سه ترم کامل خوندم

----------


## aida..

با خانم aytanبودم چون ایشون گفتن ترم دو انصراف دادن سوالم این بود که اولش انصراف دادن یاآخر ترم دو انصراف دادن؟

----------

